# Yuengling beer



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone ever try it? I've posted this elsewhere, just curious as to what folks here think. I received some free cans courtesy of a great BOTL whom I did a split with about two months ago. I was skeptical and thought it was justsome cheap lager garbage. I cracked one open and just loved it!. They're out of Pennsylvania and the beer is mostly distributed to the east coast. Definitely a great tasting beer!.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I drank a few of their Black and Tan's a few years ago...I liked it.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

It's the same recipe they've had for nearly 200 years! Great lager at a great price. When I moved to NC, I found it at all the Harris Teeter stores and for $5.99 @ 6! Can't beat it. I prefer Sam Adams, but Yuengling is a great summer brew.

CD


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

Love that beer. the lager is great. I may make the fact that they sell yuengling in the state my fiancee and I move to


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been a fan of Yuengling since hitting it up at a local pub at 3 for $2. Yeah... we college kids loved that when we were home. We used to bring in our own board games and chill all night!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Being from PA, it is quite prevalant here.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

Got a case in the basement.


Thought you'd be drinking Stegmaier out of the Lion Brewery Jon.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I like some of their beers. The Lion brewery is about ten minutes from house. I mostly drink ales and stouts.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

just bought a case tonight, had my first El Rico Habano with it


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

Yuengling is my favorite medium priced beer. It's much better than the Bud/Coor's/Miller triad, in my opinion. It's pretty much my go-to beer, unless I'm feeling like spending the extra dough on some Sam Adam's or Guinness.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

Pretty much grew up on Yuengling and Rolling Rock. Since Budweiser is bound to F-up Rolling Rock due to their penchant for NOT making good beer you won't see that at my place anymore.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Yuengling is my favorite mid priced beer as well.

Being even closer to Pottsville now, maybe I can find it even cheaper than before (< $20.00 per case or $65.00 per half barrel)


----------



## caner (May 15, 2007)

I'm obviously in the minority here but I can't stand the aftertaste it leaves in the back of my mouth. Don't get me wrong I'll drink it if it's free but never would I pay for it.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

There's a brewery like 5 minutes from my house....how could I not have tried it. It's good for a cheaper domestic type beer.

Also helps that busch gardens is right around to corner too...Hospitality house=free booze all day! MWAHAHAHA


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sure it tastes different in Florida, unless Yuengling is shipping down Schuylkill River Water to the Florida Brewery

The water is why alot of people in this area won't drink it (Or will until they find out where the water comes from)
Schuylkill Punch or not, I like it


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

I like it and even like the Yuengling Porter...very good.








The Black & Tan I don't care much for.


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

Yuengling is a great American beer, and is the oldest brewery in the U.S.


----------



## caner (May 15, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I'm sure it tastes different in Florida, unless Yuengling is shipping down Schuylkill River Water


Good point. I'll have to give it another try if I'm ever up that way.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I :heart: Yuengling. Great, mid-priced beer.  I think I avg at least one a week.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

wouldn't drink it if you put a gun to my head. Not my "cup of coffee". Not much different from the rest of the mainstream 'American Lagers' like Bud, Miller, etc.
If I can see thru it, I most likely ain't drinking it. There are hundreds of craft brewers who have elevated beer to fine cuisine. I'll take a pass.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

SingleMaltScott said:


> wouldn't drink it if you put a gun to my head. Pa Deer Piss. Not much different from the rest of the mainstream 'American Lagers' like Bud, Miller, etc.
> If I can see thru it, I most likely ain't drinking it. There are hundreds of craft brewers who have elevated beer to fine cuisine. I'll take a pass.


So, what yer sayin' Scott is...?

CD


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> There are hundreds of craft brewers who have elevated beer to fine cuisine.


I'll not find fault with that statment. Brewing good beer is an art...Much like blending and rolling a good cigar or cooking a fine meal.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

So you drink their Black & Tan do you?



SingleMaltScott said:


> If I can see thru it, I most likely ain't drinking it.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

No, AVB, I do not. While in my years here in Pa I have tried pretty much their full compliment of brews, I find them to have a decided 'funk' to them. In all honesty, I don't think brewing is made to be done on such a large volume scale. Too much is lost and too much is often just too much.
Yes, without question, I am a craft or small brew snob. The only large production beer I can drink are some of Samuel Adams 'smaller batches' like the Black Lager or Boston Ale.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

Ahh, but that would lead to questions about single malt distilleries producing 2 million liters (for a small one) to 12 million liters (the largest) a year. The beginning process for scotch and beer is pretty much the same. How small does it have to be?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

AVB said:


> Ahh, but that would lead to questions about single malt distilleries producing 2 million liters (for a small one) to 12 million liters (the largest) a year. The beginning process for scotch and beer is pretty much the same. How small does it have to be?


Very good question for anyone to answer. I cannot as I become a bigger a-hole by imbibing, though I have began a single malt collection just because.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

AVB said:


> Ahh, but that would lead to questions about single malt distilleries producing 2 million liters (for a small one) to 12 million liters (the largest) a year. The beginning process for scotch and beer is pretty much the same. How small does it have to be?


I think the point here is brewers of mass marketed beer have lost sight of what beer is all about...It's more about profit than producing a good beer. Compare Bud Light to Stone IPA or Chimay...Bud is just colored water when put up against any of those.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

In the end, it's all about what YOU like. I personally don't care at all what other people choose to drink. Not going to change my opinions or tastes. I'm all for whatever opinions people have regarding taste etc. and why. I often find out about new things from hearing about what others talk about, and that's why I post. I'm not looking for any validation from anyone here at all though and I don't ever post with such intent.

I of course like sharing tidbits about what I find in the local store or what is new in my area or sharing with other people as well. I'm just saying here, that I hope people realize that whatever their opinions are regarding beer, cigars, coffee etc. that the opinions stated are just on *those things* and not on or about other people. Just sayin'. 

CD


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

By all means drink and smoke what you like. It's a personal thing. I don't drink or buy much mass market beer. But that does not mean you should not.

I gotta admit Bud Light is pretty good after an afternoon of yard mowing.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I harken back to a previous post about the water. Y is made with water from the Schuykill River...not something you would want to brag about. Single Malt Scotches usually use water from protected springs on the grounds of the of the distillery. And, there is also a difference in distilling versus brewing. Then you throw the whole aging in oaken casks, that have held everything from Madeira to Port, for anywhere from 8-12 years. Somehow, I don't think mass market breweries go to those lengths to insure a quality product. They may ship that much, but, they started making it a long, long time ago. In St. Louis, Wednesday was a good 'year' for Bud.


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Porter is my favorite Yuengling. I fall back to the Black and Tan or Lager if there isn't anything better on tap (Sam Adams, a good stout, etc...). 23 oz. Black and Tans are half price ($1.63) at happy hour at Primanti Bros here in Cranberry. Tuesdays its Yuengling Day at Primanti's and 23 oz pulls are only $2.50 all day (except happy hour, natch).

Basically, I love the stuff. The blacker the better.

Later,
T


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Drinkin a Black and tan, smokin' a serie V, by the fire pit...

Ahhh...life is good...

(yeah my laptop is with me..why not?)


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Drinkin a Black and tan, smokin' a serie V, by the fire pit...
> 
> Ahhh...life is good...
> 
> (yeah my laptop is with me..why not?)


Sam, sometime you really should step away from your work, so keep the laptop and smed me a series V.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Maduro_Scotty said:


> Anyone ever try it? I've posted this elsewhere, just curious as to what folks here think. I received some free cans courtesy of a great BOTL whom I did a split with about two months ago. I was skeptical and thought it was justsome cheap lager garbage. I cracked one open and just loved it!. They're out of Pennsylvania and the beer is mostly distributed to the east coast. Definitely a great tasting beer!.


MMMM I LOVE ME SOME LAGER. Apart from home brew This is my all time fav beer. It also is one of the oldest brewery's in the USA.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Drinking a Yuengling Lord Chesterfield Ale at the moment... a light ale, but tasty!

CD


----------



## SteveO (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't like this stuff at all, it's bland and tasteless.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sean said:


> I don't like this stuff at all, it's bland and tasteless.


I'd have to disagree there. While it is a lighter ale, it is tasty. It is what I wanted right now.

Now, last night at the Matthews Ale House with a bunch of new friends, we had pint after pint of Bell's, Terrapin Rye ale and Highland Gaelic ales. Those were some mighty tasty ales and good on the night!

Tonight though, I'm liking the Lord Chesty.

CD


----------



## SteveO (Jun 25, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> I'd have to disagree there. While it is a lighter ale, it is tasty. It is what I wanted right now.
> 
> Now, last night at the Matthews Ale House with a bunch of new friends, we had pint after pint of Bell's, Terrapin Rye ale and Highland Gaelic ales. Those were some mighty tasty ales and good on the night!
> 
> ...


Well, I'll excuse your preference for what I think is lousy beer because of the song you have that comes up on your myspace page. Dropkick Murphys rule!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Not bad at all - I like the Porter the best.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

AVB said:


> Pretty much grew up on Yuengling and Rolling Rock. Since Budweiser is bound to F-up Rolling Rock due to their penchant for NOT making good beer you won't see that at my place anymore.


from what I read in an article on the buy, they are closing the Latrobe plant and making RR at various breweries....


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ceedee said:


> Drinking a Yuengling Lord Chesterfield Ale at the moment... a light ale, but tasty!
> 
> CD


where did you get a lord chesterfield in NC? I havent been able to get that since I left PA. the porter is good as well.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> where did you get a lord chesterfield in NC? I havent been able to get that since I left PA. the porter is good as well.


I got it here at a local Harris Teeter... but I haven't seen it since I posted... The Porter is my fave Yuengling and I have seen it only in the local Wine/Beer store here in Matthews a few times. Good stuff!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> from what I read in an article on the buy, they are closing the Latrobe plant and making RR at various breweries....


It's already purchased by Boston Beer co. They are brewing Sam Adams there now. Sorry to see RR go, but Boston Beer Co. will put their old place to good use!

Here is an article from May from the Pitt Tribune: Latrobe Brewery produces first beer in a year...

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sean said:


> Well, I'll excuse your preference for what I think is lousy beer because of the song you have that comes up on your myspace page. Dropkick Murphys rule!


He, he! 

CD


----------

